# Squirrel nests



## johnkorn670 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a squirrel nest in my woods and i sit under it every day with my .410 it wont come out what do I do??


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

could be an old squirrel nest from last year


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

johnkorn670 said:


> I have a squirrel nest in my woods and i sit under it every day with my .410 it wont come out what do I do??


Did you see him go into the nest? 
If so, he may be peering down and seeing you there with your trusty pea shooter and an evil grin on your face. Hide better. Get behind a tree and sit very still.

Otherwise, he may not even be in there. They use den trees for general purpose squirrel housing. This usually amounts to a hole in the isde of a tree about half way or so up the tree. Can be a hollow limb that is big too.
Same applies. Sit quietly and watch.

_*Don't*_ shoot through the nest whether you lknow he's in there or not. All you'll do, more than likely, is end up crippling him.

Hope this helps some,
Dan


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

good advice dfisher


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

My buddy and I, when we were younger, used a wristrocket and a few medium size split shot to shake up the nest a little. Usually worked.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If you shoot at the nest he probably wouldn't fall out and then that would be a waste of a tasty fluffernutter.


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

#1 fluffernutter is my word, i used it in my first topic!!!!! :******:

#2 I shoot up into thier nests all the time and out falls a tasty little treat.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

SORRY DUDE


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

ishootstuff said:


> #1 fluffernutter is my word, i used it in my first topic!!!!! :ticked:
> 
> #2 I shoot up into thier nests all the time and out falls a tasty little treat.


dang chill! its just a word :roll:


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

sorry i was really just kidding

ps. im kinda protective over my words


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I have goofy names like that too
coyote- pasture pups
****- ditch bears


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

ishootstuff

Be careful not sure what the rules are there but most states its against the law to disturb nests of any kind including SQUIRRELS.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

possums- field rats


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

You guys actually eat squirrels? How do they taste?


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

ishootstuff

Be careful not sure what the rules are there but most states its against the law to disturb nests of any kind including SQUIRRELS.

thanks for telling me that, i didnt know that.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Hardsell said:


> You guys actually eat squirrels? How do they taste?


Hella Good! Man, When I cooked my last one, a **** smelled dinner and came to visit. But the neighbor's dog scared him off... But yeah, I would never let a squirrel go to waste. If ya need to know how to clean and prepeare em, I could help ya out.


----------

